# 100000k



## Rhimestonetiger (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey guys i just hit 100 thousand on my 2015 diesel any recommendation's on what i should do or change?? Cheers.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Rhimestonetiger said:


> Hey guys i just hit 100 thousand on my 2015 diesel any recommendation's on what i should do or change?? Cheers.



should have done a couple trans fluid changes by now, but due for another

you have another 60,000km til the timing belt is due

i would clean the egr if youre not deleted

i would lube the slide pins on the calipers if you havent done brakes yet, some of mine werent as slidey as they should be

cabin filter, engine air filter--dunno when youve done them


----------



## Rhimestonetiger (Jan 21, 2021)

boraz said:


> should have done a couple trans fluid changes by now, but due for another
> 
> you have another 60,000km til the timing belt is due
> 
> ...


Do you know how many litres they diesel transmission is?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Rhimestonetiger said:


> Do you know how many litres they diesel transmission is?


its in here









HOW TO: Service "Lifetime Fill" Tranmission...


HOW TO: Service "Lifetime Fill" Tranmission fluid for Diesel AW AF-40-6 Transmission There seems to be quite a bit of apprehension in performing any kind of service on this transmission in our Cruze diesel that is labeled a "lifetime fill" by GM but has a 50k severe service schedule in many...




www.cruzetalk.com





iirc it holds 8 litres, but draining it only drains 3 litres

so you do it multiple times to replace majority of it all


----------



## JustinLaLumiere (Dec 30, 2021)

Rhimestonetiger said:


> Hey guys i just hit 100 thousand on my 2015 diesel any recommendation's on what i should do or change?? Cheers.


Not sure what’s due in the book then. Got my Cruze second hand at 330,000 kms. Original owner followed the book to a T and mine runs better than my 2019 Chev Volt LOL












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

